# Regal II LE Gold "Cracked Ice" Celluloid fountain pen



## luke39uk (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm snowed in today can't get out due to bad road conditions, so I thought I'd post a couple of photo's of a pen a customer wanted for Christmas delivery.

 The pen is created from my own design and made from vintage celluloid in a Gold "Cracked Ice" pattern, Ebonite nib section and Gold plated roller style clip and trim.The customer required a fine two-tone steel nib made by JoWo.The pen is slighty larger than a Parker 51 in length and diameter.

 Gold "Cracked Ice" is one of my favourite patterns and I'll probably make myself one of these pens to add to my own collection.
 Constructive comments and questions always welcome.

 Take care in the snow.
Bryan


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 18, 2010)

Classy, reminds me somewhat of cactus....


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 18, 2010)

Great looking pen.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 18, 2010)

Beautiful pen! Very elegant shape and excellent threading. First class!

Easy to see why that is a favorite material.


----------



## djwood1 (Dec 18, 2010)

That is SWEET!


----------



## mrburls (Dec 18, 2010)

Very nice design and beautiful stock for pen barrels. Looks GREAT 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 18, 2010)

Bryan, what a beautiful pen. The lines are so elegant and sleek with an understated statement.  The fit and finish is excellent.  Your customer should be well pleased.
Charles


----------



## KDM (Dec 19, 2010)

How terrible for you. I'd love an excuse to spend the day in the workshop! Sadly, we only had a few more cm snow last night and the main routes are clear!

Oh, yeah, lovely pen, BTW. Where'd you source the blank?

...and it looks like you threaded the nib end of the blank? How? I've tried threading PR with a die, but it chips.


----------



## luke39uk (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments.

 Ken,the Vintage celluloid came from a friend in the pen retail trade who had some lengths of celluloid rod he was looking to sell.
 The triple start threads for the barrel and cap were screw cut on my Myford lathe, as was the single start threads for the nib section.
 Vintage Celluloid is interesting material to work with, I have found you have to turn it to within a few thou above the finished dimension and let it sit for an hour or so as it expands slightly.Then take finishing cuts to size and finally screw cut the threads.
 PR is in my opinion just too soft to try and cut with a die, and I doubt if you could screw cut threads on a lathe with any success,as every time I have tried, the theads just break up due to the weakness of the PR.
 The Gold cracked ice celluloid does resemble a cactus finish although much easier to work with than cactus.You don't have to grow it, dry it out, cast it, and then turn and polish it. The celluloid just comes in rod lengths.

 Snow was bad in Worcestershire yesterday a lot folks gridlocked on the M5 moterway for 7-8 hours,and Pershore had  -19 degrees celcius overnight temperatures, that is cold for the UK this side of Christmas.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nicely done, Bryan! Beautiful pen.


----------



## wizard (Dec 19, 2010)

That is an amazing pen !! Very unique material with different properties. Beautiful work and finish! Regards, Doc


----------



## joeatact (Dec 19, 2010)

Great Looking pen.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 19, 2010)

Excellent pen and work Bryan!


----------



## 3Peake (Dec 19, 2010)

Georgeous pen
wish my workshop was warm enough to work in,I tried to cast some blanks yesterday and it was so cold they just would not set(I gave in and went back in the house after an hour and a half and they were still not gelling)


----------



## markgum (Dec 19, 2010)

excellant


----------



## Padre (Dec 19, 2010)

Really cool, pun intended.

I wonder what it would look like in white/really light blue as in white cracked ice?


----------



## jeff (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks very nice on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Dec 19, 2010)

Congratulations on the front page!! It's great to see such beautiful work when you open up to the site! Regards, Doc


----------



## skiprat (Dec 19, 2010)

Great pen Bryan and congrats on the cover shot!!!:biggrin:

I wish the weather had kept me at home I've been stuck on the motorways for what seems like days!! Just arrived in London for a job tomorrow, then off to Cambridge till Thursday. 
Gonna have to stop at a petrol station and get a Christmas pressie for LOML.  Think she'll appreciate a car air freshner and a can of oil?:biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats on front page!!


----------



## bitshird (Dec 19, 2010)

Nicely done, and the material is beautiful.


----------



## luke39uk (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for all the kind comments, it is a great honour to have my pen posted on the front page.
 Skippy be careful on your travels in the snow and ice.
Bryan


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 20, 2010)

I like the roller ball clip. Wonderful looking pen.


----------

